# Happy Fake Birthday Henry!!



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Just wanted to wish my baby Henry a Happy fake 3rd Birthday! Im not sure of his actual birthday but i think its around October. Instead i celebrate the day i got him. He's had a few little problems of late but hoping its all getting better. Dont know what i would do without him!


Love ya Mr Grumps!!   xxx


----------



## atichy (Jan 30, 2012)

Happy Happy Birthday Henry! Hope you get a nice mealie cake


----------



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

Happy Birthday Henry!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Henry! Such a handsome fella!


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Henry! Are you really grumpy? You are so adorable!


----------

